# LPG Filler Adapter



## lenny (Mar 3, 2008)

Just spotted this item on Ebay, what do you think.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=320223339816&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## lenny (Mar 3, 2008)

Thats exactly what I was thinking, which is why I posted, can I assume that with a Gas low system that you have a guage to tell you when you're 80% capacity?. If this item was to be ok then we could make a big saving on our LPG costs,Also this link could be of help to anyone thinking of a trip to europe.

Awaiting responce.


----------



## avandriver (Mar 3, 2008)

***** said:


> Looks good and seems to make sense, but don't know how safe it is or if you could over fill
> ebay feed back seems good!





Does the pump on the forecourt not stop when it reaches a certain pressure ?


Steve


----------



## lenny (Mar 3, 2008)

avandriver said:


> Does the pump on the forecourt not stop when it reaches a certain pressure ?
> 
> 
> Steve


Good question,well presented,. Hows the Merlin comin on?


----------



## janeandbob (Mar 4, 2008)

They are not safe and they will ban you if your caught doing it! with a gaslow bottle they are fitted with a 80% cut off valve, so you cant overfill it top up when you like and the filler is on the outside just like our car one of the best things we have brought good luck Janeandbob.


----------



## avandriver (Mar 4, 2008)

lenny said:


> Good question,well presented,. Hows the Merlin comin on?




The work on the merlin has reached a stop .

All I need to do is make and fit some new seat covers , fit a new pump in the thetford , new carpet and floorcovering , and get the engine tuned .

Unfortunately Christine has taken a backward step in her fight against Cancer so all my time is focused on her .


Steve


----------



## terry1956 (Mar 4, 2008)

*In answer*

Hi, with the above on this, to try to refill a non refillable gas cylinder this way is courting mistakes, Get a gas-low system, it also was the best thing we did.
No the  gauge does not show if the cylinders full, part full, its just a bit useless, but the valve inside the cylinder is the bit that makes it safe to use, It cuts the gas flow at 80% full, unlike my car that allows the lpg tank to fill until pressure in the filling line cuts the flow.
Get the real tools for the job and play safe with gas. terry


----------



## cas (Mar 4, 2008)

I have the gaslow bottle fitted with the remote filler it automatically cuts off the same as my lpg tank.


----------



## Julie798 (Mar 4, 2008)

*gas*

There is quite a long thread about theses on another site, the people who have them say they are really happy with them, but those who don't warn against them, so only you can decide really if you think it is a risk


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 4, 2008)

I am another Gaslow convert, this is the only way to go refill wise unless you get an underslung tank. I know they are expensive but what price do you put on safety.......... put 25ltrs in the other day (a bit more than 11kgs) £12.25, how much is calor now. I am hoping that this summer with the l.e.d. lighting, the solar panel and the gaslow, I will never bother to hook up thus saving £2, to 2.50 per night on site and when wilding no worries at all.


----------



## walkers (Mar 4, 2008)

i would tend to play it safe and opt for a gaslow system, these have been designed specifically with self refilling in mind. calor gas cylinders are refillable but should only be filled by calor. also i noted that the seller on ebay denys any liability for anything going wrong with these 'fillers' so if your van goes up as a result of using it thats gonna be your problem not his (the same presumably for loss of limb or life) all i can suggest if you still want to go for this is ask to see any safety certification for these devices and if they are regulated for use by private individuals.
good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## lenny (Mar 4, 2008)

Calor gas (propane), £15 55p for a 7kg. bottle, Whats that in litres?


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 4, 2008)

lenny said:


> Calor gas (propane), £15 55p for a 7kg. bottle, Whats that in litres?



Works out at 500gs per litre, so 14 litres which would be £6.86.


----------



## lenny (Mar 4, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Works out at 500gs per litre, so 14 litres which would be £6.86.



So in my estimation, that works out at approx. £1.10 per litre for calor gas refills. I passed a garage lately and was advertising autogas at 57p per litre, I thought it was cheaper than that at the pumps, or am I wrong?


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 4, 2008)

lenny said:


> So in my estimation, that works out at approx. £1.10 per litre for calor gas refills. I passed a garage lately and was advertising autogas at 57p per litre, I thought it was cheaper than that at the pumps, or am I wrong?



I get mine from a place that converts cars to Autogas so I think he maybe cheaper than a filling station, last week .49 ltr Calor has always been a ripoff, you cant even get the bottle deposit back anymore as they now call it a RENTAL CHARGE, I call it a RECTAL CHARGE.


----------



## Belgian (Mar 4, 2008)

*Doubts*

I don't doubt the system the man presents here. I doubt the LPG-providers.
If their system (at the pump) doesn't shut off at 80% there is a real problem. It doesn't matter for the engine; for this is a closed system. But when you put a kettle on (an open system) and there is liquid gas sprouting out; I would not be near it !
I just wondered why the gas providers make it so difficult: all the  same brands  all over Europe but different couplings, different gauges different systems 
And I'm sure they'll find something to prevent this 'piracy'.


----------



## lenny (Mar 4, 2008)

You've hit the nail on the head ,Leo, *Piracy*  thats the word I've been looking for, that is whats worrying me about this item, and I bet the LPG bottled gas suppliers are'nt too happy either.
I've E.mailed the seller of this item asking him for assurances on the safety standards of his product. Still awaiting his response.


----------



## Belgian (Mar 5, 2008)

***** said:


> To be quite honest, the cost of the gas that I use falls into insignificance with the rest of my running costs and the cost of buying the M/H.
> Maybe if I was not working and had to watch every penny, it would then be a different story, but then would I be able to afford to keep a m/h and keep my standard of living


Right. The whole thing is not worth the enormous risk. There is no safety guarantee. It all depends on the filling-up system and the gauge and overpressure valve present on a LPG tank; but not on a normal gasbottle.
*DO NOT USE IT*


----------



## teachertrish (Mar 5, 2008)

*lpg refilling*

Right-heres input,
 cars running on lpg store their gas at 7bar.it leaves the tank at this pressure in liquid form and travels to the engine compartment where it gets transferred to gas via a vaporizer,calor bottles get filled to 80percent because the outlet has to be vapour for the appliances(as in a previous post-liquid gas could come out of the hob burner-ouch).
I suppose you could do trial and error in putting some gas from fuel station with the bathroom scales under the bottle to achieve the 13kg but I wouldnt go to the hassle, my corgi no 300789.


----------



## lenny (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses so far on this controversial subject,it seems the majority are against and thats fair enough(thats what the forum is all about).It also goes to show what a mature and safety conscious group of people we are, so credit to you all.
Just one more question on this subject...Does gaslow fit some sort of cut out valve that prevents you overfilling the bottle, rather than depending on the forecourt pump to do this for you?


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes

For more information  

www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/gaslow_refillables.htm

Also for some usefull information
http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=10924&posts=14


I fitted the above with no problems.

With reference to the adaptor, suggesting you find an open place to vent off excess, suggests a bit recklessness.


----------



## lenny (Mar 5, 2008)

shortcircuit said:


> Yes
> 
> For more information
> 
> ...



Excellent link, very interesting and not as expensive as I thought, Thanks for that Shortcircuit


----------



## Belgian (Mar 5, 2008)

*Mind the collar*

 Just look out if this bottle can get in . I ordered an LPG bottle 7 years ago. Similar as those Gaslow bottles; they have a high collar. Just 1cm too high to get them through the dooropening of the gaschamber.  Have to go back to the old system.


----------

